# Unexplanable death



## Jebus

Last night i went to feed my saltwater tank and i noticed that my smallest clownfish had lost control of his swimming and was doing flips frantically so i emidiatly tested the water amonia and nitrates at zero then i did a water change just incase before i went to bed i woke up this morning and he was laying on my sand bearly breathing then about and hour later he died.









this was my favorite clownfish and i am very sad to see him go i am seriously considering selling my salt tank but it would be great if you guys had any idea of how he died.


----------



## Jebus

here he is dead just laying there. but there are some unexplanable white bloches on his side im guessing from rubbing against my substrate becuase it doesn't look like fungus.


----------



## micus

wtf man , how did that happen , that thing was rad, shitty deal , i bet the valentini was pickin on him , then from the stress he got ich?

??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## -=BOB=-

Thats sad, sorry for your loss..









Can you give us more details about the clownfish? 
(how long was it in this tank, was feeding a problem, had it white poop hanging out of its ass, rapid breathing, cloudy eyes, white spots on its body, cloudy slime coat )


----------



## thePACK

-=BOB=- said:


> Thats sad, sorry for your loss..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give us more details about the clownfish?
> (how long was it in this tank, was feeding a problem, had it white poop hanging out of its ass, rapid breathing, cloudy eyes, white spots on its body, cloudy slime coat )


 exactly..more info please..


----------



## Raptor

Looks like velvet, But need a clearer shot to be 100%. Velvet will kill fish pretty damn fast. Also need the info the others have asked would help.


----------



## Jebus

He was in my tank for about 3 weeks. he was 2 inches. he was acting strange for about 16 hours before he died. all other tank inhabitants are fine water is fine his slime coat was cloudy. he ate regularly. showed no signs of anything strange until 2 days ago. He had VERY VERY heavy breathing like he was gasping for breath. it was a slow painful death. not fun to watch.


----------



## -=BOB=-

Hi Jebus,

To answer you quickly brook killed your fish (95% sure) sorry, have no time to answer you now, got to run to work I'll put some input later.. in the mean time try to google for *Brooklynella hostilis*

Mario


----------



## -=BOB=-

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=30247

I think you bought WC clownfish. In most of the LFS they treat their fresh imports with medicine not to show the symptoms while fish is still there.. Than we came in, we buy our fish and introduce potential risks to entire tank.. For this reason is always better to look for tank raised fish, and if that can't be done there are precautions you can take to improve acclimatization process and to avoid possible risks..

- it is good to have quarantine tank where you can watch your new fish for a week before releasing it to the main system

- there are certain medications you can use to enrich food with vitamins before feeding your tank (here in Netherlands we use Vitazin, product of UK company called Waterlife, there are plenty of USA products you can use for same result {I think Selcon is one of them, but you need to recheck this})

all that wont help much, your clown is already dead, these thinks work this way (Here in Amsterdam are only two SW shops with really pathetic choice so I also lost some clowns before I managed to arrange healthy pair)


----------



## Jebus

Thanks mario yea unfortuatley whatever it was spread to my bigger tomato clown and my blue chromis.







but i still have my puffer and he seems to be fine i will still try to treat the tank with something though.


----------



## Jebus




----------



## Jebus

Yea after reading up im 100% sure it's Brooklynella. damn those parasites. i will push on though buy some more clownfish. when can i tell it's safe to add them?


----------



## -=BOB=-

Man, thats so fucked up...









Try to look for the tank bred fish, or for some that has been in aquarium for some time.. Honestly I lost plenty of clownfish too, and I'm ain't buying my fish in pet store any more.. (there are local societies, where people meet, share experiences and trade or sell their live stock, that way you score your fish cheaper and you know that fish was in some aquarium for the while..)

About the cyanide catching, no one can tell for sure which fish was net caught and which drugged with cyanide.. (unless you was there in Indonesia with the collector)
Besides that it is important to understand that we are 6. or 7. hand (collector-buyer-exporter-importer-big dealer-retailer and finally you and me) We don't even wanna know all the trouble the fish was trough in the transport (was it fed, in what water quality was it stocked) I came across some statistic that 85% of all collected fish doesn't make it to the home aquarium.. Bizarre, right? So in this respect best we can do is to get our stock from reliable source and avoid impulse shopping. In other words to do your homework with each fish you desire to have (is it reef safe?,is it going to play nice with tank mates? how does healthy clownfish look like? how long was it there in the shop? is it eating when clerk trow some food in)

Beside brook there are some other well known clown parasites. If you shop for clown avoid clowns with white poop hanging out of their ass (thats sign of worm parasite )

Than naturally comes question of your tank.. (water quality, parameters, bla, bla..)

Andrew in his faq recommended "the conscientious marine aquarist" book, thats really great book which helped me to understand what I got in my tank and how to treat it.. Maybe is good idea to look fot that book..?

For the end I hope that this disaster wont discourage you but that you'll learn from this episode to avoid this kinda problems in the future.. Thats sad but if you look all these beautiful tanks out there, their owners made plenty of mistakes as well, lost some specimens and level of knowledge there are on is built on years of learning, reading and trying to understand how these thinks work in nature...

Mario


----------



## Jebus

now my puffer died


----------



## Lonald

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH holy crap man that really sucks








my green terror is currently on a hunger strike for about 2 weeks now


----------



## thePACK

i don't see any water perimeters mentioned??how long has this tank been up? ammonia levels,nitrite????


----------



## micus

Jebus said:


> Last night i went to feed my saltwater tank and i noticed that my smallest clownfish had lost control of his swimming and was doing flips frantically so i emidiatly tested the water amonia and nitrates at zero then i did a water change just incase before i went to bed i woke up this morning and he was laying on my sand bearly breathing then about and hour later he died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my favorite clownfish and i am very sad to see him go i am seriously considering selling my salt tank but it would be great if you guys had any idea of how he died.


 he says the nitirites and amonia were at 0


----------



## khuzhong

man, this happened to me too.. i lost 5 fish to brooklynella.. i let my tank run fishless for 1 month .. now everything is fine.. good luck man.


----------



## thePACK

micus said:


> Jebus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night i went to feed my saltwater tank and i noticed that my smallest clownfish had lost control of his swimming and was doing flips frantically so i emidiatly tested the water amonia and nitrates at zero then i did a water change just incase before i went to bed i woke up this morning and he was laying on my sand bearly breathing then about and hour later he died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was my favorite clownfish and i am very sad to see him go i am seriously considering selling my salt tank but it would be great if you guys had any idea of how he died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he says the nitirites and amonia were at 0
Click to expand...

i asked nitRITE..not nirate


----------



## Jebus

Currently the nitrites are at zero and my tank has been running for about 1-2 months im pretty sure it's not going to spike again because my water parimeters have been stable for about 3 weeks.

also im guessing that brooklynella cant transfer from fresh to salt. and how long should i wait before adding any more fish to my tank?


----------



## Jebus

ok official results according to Tetra test Laborett.

NO-2 = <0.3 mg/l

NH3+NH4 = O mg/l


----------

